# Powder Question(s)



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Got my press today and starting the research on powders...lots of choices.

Anyway, some powders use as little as 3gr and others nearly 7.

Say IMR 4756 9mm 125 bullet the range is 4.5 to 4.9 gr
And Hodgdon HS-6 is 6.4 to 6.8 gr range.
Hodgdon titegroup is 4.1 to 4.4 range.

Seems to me one would get a lot more loads from 4756 than HS6. Am I right in assuming this?

I plan to use a lee loader with the autoprime that loads +/- .1 grain...now that I'm looking at the actual loads the range on the titegroup powder is only .3! Why such narrow ranges, even on powders that are so much less dense like the HS6?
Are some powders easier to work with than others? 
Are some powders such that they won't fit the case, or will fill most of the case so double charges would spill out and be obvious (and therefore easy to avoid)?

I've not yet picked up a reloading book with loads in it - I'm getting the above from the powder company's websites so far. Not sure what to pick first - a book from X bullet company or one from X powder company or ?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

My powder choice is driven more by the intended purpose for that particular load than anything else. For instance, I use bullseye for mild practice loads with lighter bullets. I use HS-6 for for full throttle and heavier bullets. As you noticed, the operating range can get really small really fast. Choose the powder that is appropriate for you intended use rather than base it on economy alone. Since your just learning, i would suggest you pick a midrange powder for starters. Win 231 is a popular and versatile powder that is a pretty good compromise for a lot of applications. I've used AA#5 as well. I'd stay away from faster powders until you are comfortable with your process. They tend to not tolerate mistakes as well. Use starting loads and work up carefully.
I recommend the Lyman 49th Edition Reloading handbook as a first purchase. It has a lot of general info in the front portion. Once you get going, you may later want to get some more Brand specific info as your needs dictate.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I did some powder reading/googling and it seems the most popular powders for 9mm are titegroup (some say avoid it as a beginner), W231 and Accurate #5. HS6, unique, power pistol and alliant american select were also mentioned a good bit.

There is a gun show next weekend and I'm guessing (never been to a gunshow) that I can pickup brass, books, powder, etc there for less than local or mailorder (once you add the handling fees).

With all the different powder shapes and some use a lot and some a little I wasn't sure if one was easier for a newbie to use, or if one was more difficult to use with a lee powder measure, etc. Some things you only find out from experience.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> I did some powder reading/googling and it seems the most popular powders for 9mm are titegroup (some say avoid it as a beginner), W231 and Accurate #5. HS6, unique, power pistol and alliant american select were also mentioned a good bit.


I agree with staying away from Titegroup. It's one of the faster powders recommended for 9 mm. I would recommend Unique as a starter, but it can be frustrating. It's a large flake powder, which can flow poorly through some measures.



> There is a gun show next weekend and I'm guessing (never been to a gunshow) that I can pickup brass, books, powder, etc there for less than local or mailorder (once you add the handling fees).


Do your research before you go. It's been my experience that prices at gun shows are pretty close to retail on reloading supplies. You may get lucky, but know what it costs you to buy it online or at your local retailer.



> With all the different powder shapes and some use a lot and some a little I wasn't sure if one was easier for a newbie to use, or if one was more difficult to use with a lee powder measure, etc. Some things you only find out from experience.


 See above for Unique. I pretty much gave up on it when I was using my Lee Perfect Powder Measure. I later bought a Redding, and Unique is back in use. AA#5 is like sand, it will flow well through your measure. It is also very fine, which means it will probably leak a bit from your Lee measure. Not a big deal, just a bit annoying. Win 231 has a good reputation for being user/measure friendly, but I haven't tried it yet. HS-6 worked for me as well. I haven't used Power Pistol, or American Select. I have been meaning to try Power Pistol, I hear good things.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with the advice given by Overkill0084. Do your research. Buy a reloading manual - I recommend buying several reloading manuals like the ones from Lyman, Speer, Lee, and Hornady. There are also some resources available on the Web. When you decide on a powder, bullet, and primer, start at the low end (minimum) charge specified in the reloading manuals. You can then work your way up until you have a load that meets your specific needs.

Like Overkill0084, I use Bullseye for a mild target load. I use it with a 124-grain jacketed bullet. I went through two other powders before settling on Bullseye.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Titegroup is a very versital powder for handguns, it does burn very fast and is dirty. More people I know who load, load with Titegroup then anyother powder. I would recomend getting a good powder measurer and Titegroup will be just fine. It has been know to blue the brass we call it TG burn. The best powder I have found although it is expensive, but that should not scare you away like it does many people is Vit N320. It doesn't take much you get 1750 9mm from a pound of it. It measures very consistantly if you have a good measure device and it burns clean and has very smooth and controlled recoil. There are so many powders and a lot of folks like a lot of them for different reasons. I use Bullseye sometime on plinking rounds. On competition rounds I use Tite group when I can't find Vit N320 and I use Vit because it makes the best shooting bullets I can produce. This is just my opinion, I am not an expert, I have loaded many many thousands and thousands of hand gun bullets and have used most of the popular brands at one time or another. I have kept pretty detailed records of my loads and what i like and why. I can omly offer what I have experianced as my opinion. I am glad I got to experiment and try as many different powders and loads as I did. This is just what I have settled on over time. I do not look for the least expensive, I look for what works best for me.

RCG


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

If I see less than 1.0gn between start and max (except for loads below 2.5gn), I tend to avoid those powders. Powders that I have had pressure spikes, and thus tend to avoid, are N310, Clays, and TiteGroup.
Clays and TiteGroup are popular with action pistol shooters due to low charge weights, "better" recoil force, and metering well.
For beginners, I would start with 231/HP38 and save TiteGroup for low-pressure target loads and not even think about trying to approach max load in the 9x19.


----------

